# Fireball and cherry bomb rigs for bull reds?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone use these rigs for bull reds off Sikes? Suppose to keep the bait floating off the bottom so it's easier for them to find. Anyone like these rigs or do y'all stick to the regular Carolina rig and double drop rigs?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

never used them, TBH i had to google them before i even knew what they were. I use carolina and let em sit.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Can you please post pics of both these rigs so we can see what they look like.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I can try to post some when I get to a desk top, basically you take a Carolina rig and add a small float just above the hook to keep the bait from sitting on the bottom.


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sound like a good idea to keep from getting hung up on stuff.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Straight Carolina rigs do it for us, but I'm sure the fireball/cherry rigs would work @ Sykes as well.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How heavy of a weight are you using on the Carolina rig on a strong current at spikes? 6 oz?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How heavy of a weight are you using on the Carolina rig on a strong current at spikes? 6 oz?


2 oz. when the current isn't too strong, & 3 or 4 oz. when it's ripping. It's not a bad thing to have your bait drift a little bit if the 3 or 4 oz. won't hold it perfectly when the current is really strong. Gives a better presentation anyways.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

On an outgoing tide do you have to fish off the west side of the bridge because of the current, do you have to worry about getting broke off from the other bridge?


----------

